# My girlfriend chihuahua..!!



## LoU! (Nov 6, 2006)

let me introduce to y'all.....Donna! she's a 1 year old chihuahua ...this dog is a lot of fun! doens't know the meaning of 'calm' :mrgreen: 











ps. yo quiero taco bell! :mrgreen:


----------



## toastydeath (Nov 6, 2006)

Airtime.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 7, 2006)

"In Flight" ... too bad that TPF Challenge was in SEPTEMBER though .
Funny picture ... would it not belong into Snapshots, what do you say, LoU!?


----------



## LoU! (Nov 7, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> "In Flight" ... too bad that TPF Challenge was in SEPTEMBER though .
> Funny picture ... would it not belong into Snapshots, what do you say, LoU!?


 

mmm that you're right? :mrgreen: 

I thought it was jut a funny picture..nothing special or artistic about it so I just 'dropped' it in here....sorry LaFoto!


----------



## Nikolai (Nov 10, 2006)

"What is a logarythm?"

Nice shot.


----------



## mentos_007 (Nov 10, 2006)

she's cute


----------

